# This Sunday's sermons



## TimV (Nov 7, 2010)

Very good sermon about how NT authors kept a balance between theology and practical Christian living, and the dangers of being overly interested in either one or the other. As an example, after 11 chapters of theology, Paul opens chapter 12 saying "So, because of this, live this way...".


----------



## jwithnell (Nov 7, 2010)

We started Hosea this morning with a warning about how sternly God deal with sin in the church.


----------



## lynnie (Nov 7, 2010)

Today is Orphan Sunday and we heard a wonderful sermon about orphans and adoption. There was an initial section about the sheer numbers of orphans all over the world, then a section with all the verses about God adopting us and our adoption as Christians, and then the verses about God's command to care for orphans and widows and the fatherless, and some practical ideas of what we can do individually and as the church at large. In my church there are about 2 dozen kids adopted from all over the world, and they have a good missions emphasis on foreign orphans.

At the end the pastor sounded like John Piper's book "Don't waste your life", and how when your kids grow up and move out, instead of getting comfortable, take in foster kids. His parents did that and he is 52 and has a 12 year old adopted sister. I was convicted, I guess after 5 kids and homeschooling our 14 year old I am looking forward to a little bit of rest one of these years! But I did try to recommit my life to God's service, whatever that is.

In some countries now the cops have found a new method to deal with all the street kids- they just shoot them. You won't read about it in the MSM but it is going on. So we can pray for God to save kids, and help the workers in those cities who work with the street kids. As the economy goes down globally it gets worse all the time.


----------



## au5t1n (Nov 7, 2010)

My pastor preached about the state of the soul after death, and the coming resurrection of our bodies.


----------

